# Virginia Tobaccos



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

For years I have been smoking aromatic and heavy English tobaccos, I never really enjoyed Virginias because I really couldn't taste anything in them. I have recently quit smoking cigarettes and I find that I am now able to taste the delicate intricacies of Virginia tobaccos that I never was able to taste (I blame this on cigarettes but I don't know if they are really to blame). I have tried Peter Stokkebye's Bulls Eye and Luxury Twist flakes, as well as a sample of Stonehaven. I was wondering what else in the realm of the Virginia tobaccos would you all recommend? I really loved the three I have tried so far, with the LTF slightly higher than the LBF. I also understand that Stonehaven is a thing all to its own, I am not looking for something similar because I don't believe there is, I was just letting you know what I had tried. I am looking more for something in the LTF variety.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> For years I have been smoking aromatic and heavy English tobaccos, I never really enjoyed Virginias because I really couldn't taste anything in them. I have recently quit smoking cigarettes and I find that I am now able to taste the delicate intricacies of Virginia tobaccos that I never was able to taste (I blame this on cigarettes but I don't know if they are really to blame). I have tried Peter Stokkebye's Bulls Eye and Luxury Twist flakes, as well as a sample of Stonehaven. I was wondering what else in the realm of the Virginia tobaccos would you all recommend? I really loved the three I have tried so far, with the LTF slightly higher than the LBF. I also understand that Stonehaven is a thing all to its own, I am not looking for something similar because I don't believe there is, I was just letting you know what I had tried. I am looking more for something in the LTF variety.


I love McBaren Dark Twist. It's cheap-ish too.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Stoney is nice but I think it's mostly Burley. Anyway I would recommend Rattrays Hal o the Wind it is an excellent tobacco. One of my favorites is Capstan which I believe is a Virginia but tough to get around here.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I guarantee it was the cigarettes.

I really can't say I've found anything that was like LTF. Perhaps Orlik Golden Sliced in a way. I'm more of a Union Square/Opening Night/HOTW type guy...


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

MarkC said:


> I guarantee it was the cigarettes.
> 
> I really can't say I've found anything that was like LTF. Perhaps Orlik Golden Sliced in a way. I'm more of a Union Square/Opening Night/HOTW type guy...


Erinmore Flake maybe? kinda?


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

+1 for the Orlik Golden Sliced suggestion. It is a tasty light VA with a citrusy topping. Just had a bowl myself yesterday afternoon.

+1 for Rattray's HOTW as well. An excellent VA. Also from Rattray's, give Old Gowrie a shot.

Have you had Stokkebye's Luxury Navy Flake? If not, do. 


Happy Puffing. :thumb:


----------



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

Definitely try some McClelland's stuff - my favorites are Blackwoods Flake and Matured VA 24. McCranie's Red Ribbon is one of the best out there (sweet and smooth). Rattray's has a handful of good stuff, my faves are Old Gowrie (sweet) and Marlin Flake (full). 

I generally haven't cared much for most of the stuff I've tried from C&D and GLP (including Opening Night, Union Square, and some others) but many people love them.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, the size of my list of tobaccos to try just grew&#8230;


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Try sme McCranies Red Ribbon if you can. I like it a lot. Also, its rare as anything, but Full Virgina Flake is my favorite.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Hey Mark, have you tried C&D's Interlude? I've been smoking a ton of it lately.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Anni Kake and PS LNF, excellant first try virginians. It was LNF that really got me to like VA / VaPers.


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

Someone else already mentioned it, but I'm going to go ahead and second McClelland's Blackwoods Flake. I am not a fan of straight VAs, but this is the exception. It has a very distinctinve, full flavor.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


> Hey Mark, have you tried C&D's Interlude? I've been smoking a ton of it lately.


Yeah. I loved the first tin, ordered three more, and the next tin left me flat. The other two are still in the cellar. I'll have to pop one and give it another try one of these days.


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Dunhill Flake is very mellow and easy to smoke.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

lots of good Virginias that made the list.
my favorites soo far
LNF you really gotta try that one, and it's cheap when you buy by the box.
MacBaren Navy flake, thou that a Virginia/Burely love that. Escudo fell in love with it, espically after I smoked a couple of disks that had 15 months of age on them, yummy.
MacBaren's Virginia flake, that a solid virginia with a citirus notes, taste like a lemonade, something great to smoke for a afternoon smoke.
Mccllands 5100, great red Virginia yummy.
Reiner long golden flake, again a Virginia/burley/perique, but you mentioned you smoked bulleyes give that a try sold flake, thou I haven't as yet tried it myself.
hmmmm red ribbon haven't tried that either
troy


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'd like to thank you all as well, for the great info. :bowdown:opcorn:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

jfdiii said:


> Dunhill Flake is very mellow and easy to smoke.


As Joe calmly notes, Flake is top shelf. Not all that many 4 star Va flakes -- definitely a ship of the line.

Scotch Flake seems a bit underrated in the "pure Virginia" world. Nice stuff.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Scotch Flake seems a bit underrated in the "pure Virginia" world. Nice stuff.


Agreed! Excellent bac.


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

I'll echo McCranie's Red Ribbon (or Red Flake, same leaf but some prefer it in flake form) and McClelland's Blackwoods Flake. Although it's a VaPer H&H's Anniversary Kake is another good smoke since the virginias in it really sing out with such lemony goodness.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Andrewdk said:


> Anni Kake and PS LNF, excellant first try virginians. It was LNF that really got me to like VA / VaPers.


LNF is my "goto" smoke and I really enjoy it. It's the best "bang for the buck" pipe tobacco I've found. I have 5-6 lbs. of it in my cellar.

I can't stand Anni Kake and can't figure out why. My tastes line up with lots of folks on the forum---until we get to A.K. (or LBF), another tobacco I don't care for at all.

I have smoked lots of LNF, LTF, Escudo, OGS, and Mac Baren Va #1 and enjoy them all (in that order. ) Recently, I've been going through 7, new to me, Va. blends that I got in a trade with Mister Moo and am having a great time.

The seven tobaccos I've been testing in my cobs, listed in order of preference so far (but subject to change) are: Old Gowerie, HOTW, Ham. Veer., Brown Clunee, Blackwoods Flake, 5100 and Mac B. Dark Twist. All great tobaccos. If I had to pick one out of the bunch, it would probably be the Old Gowerie.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm in a similar boat- I wasn't that impressed by VAs. They just didn't seem to have all that much there. I started really enjoying VAPers which of course have the extra spice of the Perique which just seemed to reinforce that impression of a plain VA.

The tobacco that changed it for me is Dunhill Flake. I really enjoyed that one. Ever since, I've really been enjoying just about every VA flake I've tried (or tried again). It's funny though, that hasn't carried over (so far) into loose cut or rubbed VA tobaccos for me.

So, Dunhill Flake, you just *have* to give Dunhill Flake a try. If lightning strikes and you can somehow find some, you must give SG Full Virginia Flake a try, it is probably the best of the bunch.

That said, you mention PS LBF. That is a VAPer, with added Cavendish. I think VAPers are a different animal altogether because of the spice added by the Perique. So far, I haven't found a VAPer I haven't liked. My favorite, SG St. James Flake, is pretty much impossible to find (I'm really nursing the few bowls worth I have). My favorite of the readily available VAPers is pretty darned good stuff- Escudo. You really have to treat yourself to some Escudo, that stuff is just plain good!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow, what a list. These sound like some really good suggestions, it is going to take me a while to try all of these... But that is part of the fun of pipe smoking.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> I'm in a similar boat- I wasn't that impressed by VAs. They just didn't seem to have all that much there. I started really enjoying VAPers which of course have the extra spice of the Perique which just seemed to reinforce that impression of a plain VA.
> 
> The tobacco that changed it for me is Dunhill Flake. I really enjoyed that one. Ever since, I've really been enjoying just about every VA flake I've tried (or tried again). It's funny though, that hasn't carried over (so far) into loose cut or rubbed VA tobaccos for me.
> 
> ...


So you enjoy the St. James? Im looking for more, myself


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

User Name said:


> So you enjoy the St. James? Im looking for more, myself


Oh yes. I really only have a couple little tastes left, and I'm trying to nurse that until I am able to get my hands on a couple tins, or better, some bulk.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

drl said:


> ...Blackwoods Flake and Matured VA 24. McCranie's Red Ribbon is one of the best out there (sweet and smooth). Rattray's has a handful of good stuff, my faves are Old Gowrie (sweet) and Marlin Flake (full).
> 
> I generally haven't cared much for most of the stuff I've tried from C&D and GLP...


+1; esp. Rattray's Marlin Flake smoked slow, big clouds from small sips, in the right pipe. Also Escudo.

Aromatics and latakia permit some overpuffing and overheating without making all the more obvious flavors and aromas crap out. Virginia needs a gentler touch to reveal the sweet and rich. Something to be said for smaller bowls and thinner walls for a VA puffer; they make you pay attention and sweat the mechanics a little more. One old(er) farts opinion, anyhow.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> . Something to be said for smaller bowls and thinner walls for a VA puffer/QUOTE]
> 
> You mean like a MORGAN!?:biggrin:
> 
> I've been smokin' the dickens out of the Va's you sent me and they smoke great in my Morgans. Better than in my natural Diplomats and Prides, even. The Morgan is my absolutely favorite pipe of all time!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Mister Moo said:


> Aromatics and latakia permit some overpuffing and overheating without making all the more obvious flavors and aromas crap out. Virginia needs a gentler touch to reveal the sweet and rich.


I have notice that, sometimes I can get a little overzealous, especially when it is a tobacco I really enjoy, and I end up getting things too hot. I used to be really bad for overpuffing, but recently I have gotten much better.<O</O


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

I scored on a bulk 8oz and a 2 oz tin today of Penzance.
I know it is a mixed Virginia but it does count right ?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Wildone said:


> I scored on a bulk 8oz and a 2 oz tin today of Penzance.
> I know it is a mixed Virginia but it does count right ?


Penzance is an excellent tobacco, but I am looking more toward the straight virgina tobaccos. However, may I inquire as to where you purchased the penzance?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Wildone said:


> I scored on a bulk 8oz and a 2 oz tin today of Penzance.
> I know it is a mixed Virginia but it does count right ?


Penzance is classified as a Latakia containing tobacco, or English if you prefer, even though it has VA.

Almost all pipe tobaccos contain some amount of some form of VA.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

WyoBob said:


> Mister Moo said:
> 
> 
> > . Something to be said for smaller bowls and thinner walls for a VA puffer/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Marc Romero (Aug 13, 2011)

I would highly recommend the McClelland line of Matured Virginia tobaccos, nobody does Virginia tobaccos as well as McClelland in my opinion, they are phenomenal!


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

I believe Orlik Golden Sliced is a Virginia and it is very nice.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

hawg said:


> I believe Orlik Golden Sliced is a Virginia and it is very nice.


Supposedly has touch of burley in it, at least according to tobaccoreviews. That's usually okay, in my experience at least, since I suspect that even a tiny bit of burley can improve the burn characteristics. Reiner Long Golden Flake has a little burely in it, but it is for all intents and purpose, at least to my dull palate, a VaPer. Obviously, too much burley and the purists will be screaming into the streets brandishing Czech tools and torch lighters, but otherwise I wonder if a little burley does much but help it stay lit.


----------

